# Buying a bow, know nothing, need HELP!



## mike 66

first you gotta know just what your gonna shoot? 3-d, paper. hunting....or just for fun.... make sure your bow fits you perfect.. and go to a pro shop[archery] and shoot some bows till you find one that you like.....you will improve you shooting skills if you use a release aid..


----------



## bighands3d

is there a bow shop near you, If so what brands do they have. If not and you have to order it will be a crap shoot on getting one that will fit you well and you'll like. 
But they're all good Pse, mathews,bowtech,diamond,elite,misson,strothers,pearson,bear. may have missed a few but you get the idea. 

on AT you have a good bit of guys shooting PSE,hoyt bowtech,elite. 

I'm sure once you find out which brand you want to with you'll get plenty of advice. on which one.


----------



## v20102

Hello!

Thank you!
Ok, I am interested mainly in 3D and target shooting for fun, however once I start shooting I can see myself getting obsessive (it has happened before) and wanting to do some competition shooting. Thus I want a bow that I can "grow into" should I want to get into serious shooting. 

One issue that I have is; I am a lefty… I do not know, but I imagine that if I go to a bow shop, they will not have left-hand bows to test. Am I wrong? 
I will be traveling to the Detroit, and Louisville areas in February so I need to get a bow then. 

I am actually living in Germany now for business and come back to the US for family visits, etc. 

Thank you again for the help!!!

Johnny


----------



## P&y only

I would make some posts like what is the best bow for......3d. and then if you can pick from the 100 different opinions, then you're the man. Fingers will become an issue i bet.


----------



## Hillbilly bacon

Hoyt vantage LT


----------



## v20102

Thank you all!

Billy- Yes, I have been researching and I have repeatedly come across the Hoyt Challenger series. Thank you. 
I have placed inquiries with dealer for this bow.

Thank you for your recommendations!

All the best, 
Johnny


----------



## da white shoe

v20102 said:


> Hello!
> 
> Thank you!
> Ok, I am interested mainly in 3D and target shooting for fun, however once I start shooting I can see myself getting obsessive (it has happened before) and wanting to do some competition shooting. Thus I want a bow that I can "grow into" should I want to get into serious shooting.
> 
> *One issue that I have is; I am a lefty… I do not know, but I imagine that if I go to a bow shop, they will not have left-hand bows to test. Am I wrong? *I will be traveling to the Detroit, and Louisville areas in February so I need to get a bow then.
> 
> I am actually living in Germany now for business and come back to the US for family visits, etc.
> 
> Thank you again for the help!!!
> 
> Johnny


Most pro shops of decent size will have some left handed versions of most of their bow models.


----------



## Srongchoo

you will get 100's of answers of what bow you need and all of these things, but i do want to say that if you just want a good, cheap, accurate bow, i would recommend a mathews Q2XL. i still have one. not too terribly fast, but extremely accurate when it is set up right. picked mine up with a sight and a stabilizer for 200!
its a good "beginners" bow. you might be able to find some on here, or in your local area for pretty cheap.


----------

